# FAO fade to grey



## super_tramp (May 21, 2008)

i was just wondering if its not too much trouble. When u have some spair time could you pleasee, post some pics of ur ferrit enclosure u have out side. So i could get a ruff idea of were to start, no rush only when u have the spair time, thank u.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Sure can, I'll just go take some photos now


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

These show the outside, inside and roof.
it's about 7 ft at the side and 4 ft at the front (door side).

and they basically have inside there a double story rabbit hutch with a box on top that they sleep in, a hammoc, logs, soil, and a chair(which is more for me )

hope this helps


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

and some more.....


----------



## super_tramp (May 21, 2008)

thank youuu. that really hellped alot, i was kind off lost as were to start because i didnt want it to go all wrong but thanks to ur pics i have a rough idea of what im looking to do. Thanks once again, and i will post some pics of it mine completed sooner rather than later hopefully lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

cool, good luck with building.

we were lucky and used two walls of the house


----------

